# Love my Pump !



## HOBIE

It is so so adaptable. Reduced bolus when super active not like the injection you had x hours ago. Nothing perfect but having T1 is hard work at times  The staff at Medtronic are ex.


----------



## Maryanne29

Me too Hobie. Life is certainly easier. I remember being told there was a lot of hard work with a pump but really there isn't any 'hard work', just some adjusting. But it is all worth it just to feel so well. And I like the Accu-Chek staff!


----------



## ingrid

I love my pump and I love your post!!!!!


----------



## HOBIE

Wish I had a pump years ago


----------



## heasandford

I love mine too.....

Except I do seem to be going through a bit of a bad phase with inconsistent high results. Changed cannulas, changed insulin cartridge - it all seems to improve results, but then it happens again, 4 times this month. I have never had an occlusion warning, but have given loads more insulin, even reverted to dosing with pen (needs LOADS more!) I always have bubbles in the neck of the delivery tube when I change it, but can never see any in the cartridge. I am going to ring Accuchek, see if they have any suggestions.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this thread! I do still love my pump, coming up to my first year anniversary, would never hand it back.


----------



## ingrid

heasandford said:


> I love mine too.....
> 
> Except I do seem to be going through a bit of a bad phase with inconsistent high results. Changed cannulas, changed insulin cartridge - it all seems to improve results, but then it happens again, 4 times this month. I have never had an occlusion warning, but have given loads more insulin, even reverted to dosing with pen (needs LOADS more!) I always have bubbles in the neck of the delivery tube when I change it, but can never see any in the cartridge. I am going to ring Accuchek, see if they have any suggestions.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this thread! I do still love my pump, coming up to my first year anniversary, would never hand it back.



Hi, how frustrating! If you need loads more insulin than usual _*even by pen*_, sounds like it's not just a pump problem (if it is at all)? I think I've been fighting something the last week or so as my insulin needs have shot right through the roof, though must say I am also feeling ill in a weird sorta way too - not a classic cold/flu. It's quite scary how much more insulin I'm on at the moment. So, particularly in view of still needing more even by pen, do you think it could be that you are fighting off some lurgy or maybe just that your needs have shot up for whatever reason?


----------



## ingrid

(unless you mean total temporary return to pens i.e. long acting too?? I was assuming you meant just bolusing by pen..)


----------



## HOBIE

Would never go back.  Once you get the hang of pumps. Miles better


----------



## trophywench

Three things it could be that immediately spring to mind

A lurgy that you haven't recognised yet ?

Insulin 'off' ?  Is your fridge OK  ?

Bad absorption from years of injecting wherever ?


----------



## HOBIE

That was one of my main fighting points in getting a pump. Bad absorb of insulin (4 injecs a day from 3). Have not had that with pump.  48yrs & still going strong  Fingers x ed


----------



## HOBIE

Thanks Ingrid !


----------



## HOBIE

Just giving this post a run out again. I really really would not go back to MDI if I can help it. Nothings perfect but its the best at moment


----------



## Phil65

HOBIE said:


> Just giving this post a run out again. I really really would not go back to MDI if I can help it. Nothings perfect but its the best at moment



Totally agree!


----------



## HOBIE

Some nice replies from some very nice people  If Medtronic got together with Freestyle   WOW !


----------



## AJLang

I love my pump. Without it I couldn't manage the BG problems caused by the gastroparesis. Christmas before the pump BGS reached 30 this year the highest has been 10


----------



## HOBIE

Would encourage anyone who has the chance to go for it !


----------



## Amberzak

I cannot wait to get my pump. My meeting with consultant is end of this month.


----------



## trophywench

Which one are you having?


----------



## HOBIE

Amberzak said:


> I cannot wait to get my pump. My meeting with consultant is end of this month.



Good luck !


----------



## HOBIE

I Still love it    4000 wild horses would struggle to get it off me


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> I Still love it    4000 wild horses would struggle to get it off me



& I double mean it


----------



## HOBIE

49yrs & is the best up to now


----------



## Amberzak

I still love it. Even with the problems Ive had. It's still way better than injections.


----------



## Bessiemay

I had a disappointing start with my Omnipod a week ago.  After the first few of days my numbers kept rising and I tried everything I could think of to bring it down. Pump nurse was on holiday but eventually spoke to pump nurse at another hospital who said that as I had been sick I had to go to A&E as probably ketones. I didn't have any ketone test strips just ketostix. Anyway they kept me in for 2 nights and looked after me very well till BS and ketones were normal. I've had to go back to pens until the pump nurse comes back but I am still determined to get it right. I like the omnipod and it seems my basal setting was just too low and it was only the tbrs and injections that kept me going.  Looking forward to my next try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Northerner

Bessiemay said:


> I had a disappointing start with my Omnipod a week ago.  After the first few of days my numbers kept rising and I tried everything I could think of to bring it down. Pump nurse was on holiday but eventually spoke to pump nurse at another hospital who said that as I had been sick I had to go to A&E as probably ketones. I didn't have any ketone test strips just ketostix. Anyway they kept me in for 2 nights and looked after me very well till BS and ketones were normal. I've had to go back to pens until the pump nurse comes back but I am still determined to get it right. I like the omnipod and it seems my basal setting was just too low and it was only the tbrs and injections that kept me going.  Looking forward to my next try in a couple of weeks.



Ah, sorry to hear this Bessiemay  It's a shame that there is no decent back up for your normal pump nurse's days off, you shouldn't really have to wait to speak to your nurse, especially when you have only just started on the pump - surely it would have been better to delay your start until she could give you her full attention? Make sure you insist on a Freestyle Optium meter and blood ketone test strips - these are much more important when you are on a pump!

Hope things go better next time


----------



## Bessiemay

Yes Northie I've got the proper ketone test strips now. Mine were out of date and it took a couple of days to get a script signed.  I also didn't realise I could take so much insulin without going hypo.  Lessons learned.


----------



## HOBIE

Amberzak said:


> I still love it. Even with the problems Ive had. It's still way better than injections.



Totally agree Amberzak.  A couple of pushes of buttons


----------



## HOBIE

Still DO !


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> I Still love it    4000 wild horses would struggle to get it off me


Still double do


----------



## Flower

Are you quite sure Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE

8000 wild horses Would not take it off me "Flower"


----------



## Maryanne29

I'm really appreciating my pump at the moment. Having moved to a different centre for work the times I can find to eat something have changed and vary from day to day. My pump gives me flexibility to do this which MDI wouldn't have done.


----------



## HOBIE

Maryanne29 said:


> I'm really appreciating my pump at the moment. Having moved to a different centre for work the times I can find to eat something have changed and vary from day to day. My pump gives me flexibility to do this which MDI wouldn't have done.


Good for you Maryanne.  I never know where my lunch is going to be & quite often don't bother. Mdi & would have to


----------



## trophywench

On MDI. you shouldn't have to eat if you don't want to Hobie??   Isn't that what they always told us and still tell people now?

Oh hang on - do you mean because your basal pattern didn't follow the pattern of any basal insulin known to man? - well does anyone's?  LOL


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Good for you Maryanne.  I never know where my lunch is going to be & quite often don't bother. Mdi & would have to


   What do you call that injection you have on a night that lasts nearly 24hrs.  If I sat on my "----" at a desk you might not


----------



## Maryanne29

What's not to love about a pump (once you've got used to it of course).


----------



## HOBIE

ingrid said:


> I love my pump and I love your post!!!!!


Thanks Ingrid !


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> It is so so adaptable. Reduced bolus when super active not like the injection you had x hours ago. Nothing perfect but having T1 is hard work at times  The staff at Medtronic are ex.


I just thought I give this another run because its true


----------



## HOBIE

Flower said:


> Are you quite sure Hobie?


Yes Flower  Just seen your thread


----------



## Lauren

Love mine too  5 years on the pump now, best Diabetes control I've had by far. My DSN is switching me to an Animas pump in a few weeks. Even though I love my Medtronic I am very excited


----------



## HOBIE

Lauren said:


> Love mine too  5 years on the pump now, best Diabetes control I've had by far. My DSN is switching me to an Animas pump in a few weeks. Even though I love my Medtronic I am very excited


Keep pumping Lauren  Good luck with new one


----------



## Lauren

Thanks Hobie


----------



## HOBIE

Let us know how its going pls Lauren


----------



## Matt Cycle

Got my appointment through today with the consultant at the hospital on 16th February to discuss pumps.  Obviously nothing agreed yet but I'm quite surprised and pleased with the speed it's happened as I only discussed it with the DN at the surgery in the week before Christmas. I'm looking forward to the consultation.


----------



## trophywench

Sounds very promising Matt!

Now - don't forget to remind him of your morbid and constant fear of hypos, will you?     LOL


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Got my appointment through today with the consultant at the hospital on 16th February to discuss pumps.  Obviously nothing agreed yet but I'm quite surprised and pleased with the speed it's happened as I only discussed it with the DN at the surgery in the week before Christmas. I'm looking forward to the consultation.


Good for you Matt. If you want to go out on bike just put a temp basal on. When you are tuned in to it they are great.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Got my appointment through today with the consultant at the hospital on 16th February to discuss pumps.  Obviously nothing agreed yet but I'm quite surprised and pleased with the speed it's happened as I only discussed it with the DN at the surgery in the week before Christmas. I'm looking forward to the consultation.


Not long now ! Let us know how it goes pls


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Not long now ! Let us know how it goes pls



Yes, will do.


----------



## Matt Cycle

(Not all pump related stuff but as I started it in here I'll continue).

Well, had the appointment at the hospital clinic today and it was very productive.  I saw the consultant but I suppose to him I was a new patient so it means assessing everything again.  They had a bit of trouble accessing my records from my surgery (computer said no) but said they should get them - although I had bloods done again.  He has put me forward for a DAFNE course which will be interesting and they are going to loan me a CGM (yay!) for a few days - I'm hoping it's over a weekend so I can use it on the bike .  I didn't mention the Libre as I will only be buying sensors for that occasionally.  

Before considering a pump he wants to try and get back the hypo awareness symptoms by running at slightly higher levels and tweaking my doses but I've been trying this to a certain extent over the last few months with little effect.

Overall then, very pleased.


----------



## Lynn Davies

It all sounds good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Matt Cycle said:


> Before considering a pump he wants to try and get back the hypo awareness symptoms by running at slightly higher levels and tweaking my doses but I've been trying this to a certain extent over the last few months with little effect.



Unfortunately studies show that this does not tend to work as a strategy. Rather than 'running higher', you need to 'not have any hypos' and the two are not as connected as logic suggests they ought to be at first glance.


----------



## Matt Cycle

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Unfortunately studies show that this does not tend to work as a strategy. Rather than 'running higher', you need to 'not have any hypos' and the two are not as connected as logic suggests they ought to be at first glance.



I was a bit taken aback when he suggested running at 10-15 mmol/l !!  I'm not sure I'd want to or be capable of doing that.  Apart from the fact I'd feel awful with levels like that for a period of time it's taken years of damned hard work to get them where they are now and I don't want to undo that for something which as you say may not work anyway.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> I was a bit taken aback when he suggested running at 10-15 mmol/l !!  I'm not sure I'd want to or be capable of doing that.  Apart from the fact I'd feel awful with levels like that for a period of time it's taken years of damned hard work to get them where they are now and I don't want to undo that for something which as you say may not work anyway.


I feel quite unwell if I go into double figures


----------



## HOBIE

It takes a while to tune it into the individual but I know you will like what they can do Matt


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Matt Cycle said:


> I was a bit taken aback when he suggested running at 10-15 mmol/l !!  I'm not sure I'd want to or be capable of doing that.  Apart from the fact I'd feel awful with levels like that for a period of time it's taken years of damned hard work to get them where they are now and I don't want to undo that for something which as you say may not work anyway.



As part of the NICE Guideline update we reviewed the current literature regarding the best approaches, and relaxing BG targets offered only very minor improvements in low or very low quality studies, which also showed clinical harm. (ie hypogycaemia didn't really change and HbA1c went up).

These were the drafted guidelines in relation to hypoglycaemia unawareness, which evidence shows is often improved by avoidance of hypoglycaemia:

_*11.2.6 Recommendations and link to evidence*
88. Ensure that adults with type 1 diabetes with impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia have had structured education in flexible insulin therapy using basal–bolus regimens and are following its principles correctly. [new 2015]

89. Offer additional education focusing on avoiding and treating hypoglycaemia to adults with type 1 diabetes who continue to have impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia after structured education inflexible insulin therapy. [new 2015]

90. *Avoid relaxing individualised blood glucose targets as a treatment for adults with type 1 diabetes with impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia*. [new 2015]

91. If target blood glucose levels preferred by adults with type 1 diabetes who have impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia are lower than recommended, reinforce the recommended targets (see recommendations 49-51). [new 2015]

92. Review insulin regimens and doses and prioritise strategies to avoid hypoglycaemia in adults with type 1 diabetes with impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia, including: 
- reinforcing the principles of structured education
- offering continuous subcutaneous insulin infusion (CSII or insulin pump) therapy
- offering real-time continuous glucose monitoring. [new 2015]

93.If impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia is associated with recurrentsevere hypoglycaemia in an adult with type 1 diabetes despite these interventions, consider referring the person to a specialist centre.[new 2015]_

_https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ng17_​


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I was a bit taken aback when he suggested running at 10-15 mmol/l !!  I'm not sure I'd want to or be capable of doing that.  Apart from the fact I'd feel awful with levels like that for a period of time it's taken years of damned hard work to get them where they are now and I don't want to undo that for something which as you say may not work anyway.


I don't think anything is easy with being diabetic but pumps are the best up to now.


----------



## HOBIE

How is it going Matt ?  Pumps don't stop you doing anything.  Has really changed things for me not that anything has stopped me before


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> How is it going Matt ?  Pumps don't stop you doing anything.  Has really changed things for me not that anything has stopped me before



No updates to report really.  Next step will be the DAFNE course.


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck with the course Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Matt Cycle said:


> (Not all pump related stuff but as I started it in here I'll continue).
> 
> Well, had the appointment at the hospital clinic today and it was very productive.  I saw the consultant but I suppose to him I was a new patient so it means assessing everything again.  They had a bit of trouble accessing my records from my surgery (computer said no) but said they should get them - although I had bloods done again.  He has put me forward for a DAFNE course which will be interesting and *they are going to loan me a CGM (yay!) for a few days - I'm hoping it's over a weekend so I can use it on the bike* .  I didn't mention the Libre as I will only be buying sensors for that occasionally.
> 
> Before considering a pump he wants to try and get back the hypo awareness symptoms by running at slightly higher levels and tweaking my doses but I've been trying this to a certain extent over the last few months with little effect.
> 
> Overall then, very pleased.



Got my letter today for the CGM loan and it is over a weekend, in April. Hopefully get a couple of rides in.  Should be interesting!


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Got my letter today for the CGM loan and it is over a weekend, in April. Hopefully get a couple of rides in.  Should be interesting!


Good luck Matt. Hope things go according to plan


----------



## HOBIE

ingrid said:


> I love my pump and I love your post!!!!!


I still do


----------



## Matt Cycle

Posted an update in the cycling thread but I'll carry on and put it in here as well:  Got the CGM sensor on yesterday at the clinic but no reader given so I can't see what it's doing.  The nurse said they download all the data from it when it's taken off on Monday and I have to keep a food diary as well including bg readings and injections.  The nurse who fitted the sensor was very nice and a T1 of 30 years herself.  We talked a bit about pumps as she uses one.  The DAFNE course letter and information has also come through and it's 3 consecutive Fridays in June.  So I've booked them off work and looking forward to it.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Posted an update in the cycling thread but I'll carry on and put it in here as well:  Got the CGM sensor on yesterday at the clinic but no reader given so I can't see what it's doing.  The nurse said they download all the data from it when it's taken off on Monday and I have to keep a food diary as well including bg readings and injections.  The nurse who fitted the sensor was very nice and a T1 of 30 years herself.  We talked a bit about pumps as she uses one.  The DAFNE course letter and information has also come through and it's 3 consecutive Fridays in June.  So I've booked them off work and looking forward to it.


Hope it goes well with the CGM Matt - annoying that they haven't given you a reader!


----------



## HOBIE

They are the best up to now. Hope you get lots of info out of it Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Hope it goes well with the CGM Matt - annoying that they haven't given you a reader!



Yes, that's what I was looking forward to.   I suppose it's for them to have a look at what I'm doing - eating, injecting, exercising and how this affects affects me. 

I've already seen it on the Libre but hopefully it will give them (and me) useful information i.e. any patterns to it (I'm not sure there are) and to take it forward from there.  For instance, Thursday into Friday according to my meter I had a 1.9 at 1am which neither I or my OH can remember me testing but I must have done it on autopilot.  I then woke and tested at 4am with another 1.9 and corrected this one.  Then waking at 6.15am at 6.2.  This was all after going on the bike Thursday afternoon, reducing nightime basal and going to bed on a 5.8.  It meant I must have been at lowish hypo levels for a lot of the night.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, that's what I was looking forward to.   I suppose it's for them to have a look at what I'm doing - eating, injecting, exercising and how this affects affects me.
> 
> I've already seen it on the Libre but hopefully it will give them (and me) useful information i.e. any patterns to it (I'm not sure there are) and to take it forward from there.  For instance, Thursday into Friday according to my meter I had a 1.9 at 1am which neither I or my OH can remember me testing but I must have done it on autopilot.  I then woke and tested at 4am with another 1.9 and corrected this one.  Then waking at 6.15am at 6.2.  This was all after going on the bike Thursday afternoon, reducing nightime basal and going to bed on a 5.8.  It meant I must have been at lowish hypo levels for a lot of the night.


You are always thinking/worrying about figures are you not (being T1). Those numbers are not good. Good luck Matt


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, that's what I was looking forward to.   I suppose it's for them to have a look at what I'm doing - eating, injecting, exercising and how this affects affects me.
> 
> I've already seen it on the Libre but hopefully it will give them (and me) useful information i.e. any patterns to it (I'm not sure there are) and to take it forward from there.  For instance, Thursday into Friday according to my meter I had a 1.9 at 1am which neither I or my OH can remember me testing but I must have done it on autopilot.  I then woke and tested at 4am with another 1.9 and corrected this one.  Then waking at 6.15am at 6.2.  This was all after going on the bike Thursday afternoon, reducing nightime basal and going to bed on a 5.8.  It meant I must have been at lowish hypo levels for a lot of the night.


Scary numbers Matt


----------



## HOBIE

Defiantly LOVE my pump


----------



## SB2015

This could all help you get that pump Matt.
Here's hoping.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Defiantly LOVE my pump


Still Do . After nearly 50yrs of T1 I think I have a reasonable idea. Up to 4 injections a day for nearly 50 yrs.


----------



## HOBIE

In a couple of weeks time its my 50th year of T1. Still full time employed.  "Love my pump"


----------



## HOBIE

To anyone thinking about getting a pump. Have a read


----------



## shanko

Hi all, finally started on my pump last Wednesday. 

So far, I am loving it. Great not having to try and remember did I do my injection or not. 

Had a couple of hypos first few days but still trying to work out the right basal and that's despite reducing the basal by 6 units compared to what I was injecting for levimer.


----------



## Northerner

shanko said:


> Hi all, finally started on my pump last Wednesday.
> 
> So far, I am loving it. Great not having to try and remember did I do my injection or not.
> 
> Had a couple of hypos first few days but still trying to work out the right basal and that's despite reducing the basal by 6 units compared to what I was injecting for levimer.


Good to hear @shanko ! I hope things continue to go well for you!


----------



## HOBIE

shanko said:


> Hi all, finally started on my pump last Wednesday.
> 
> So far, I am loving it. Great not having to try and remember did I do my injection or not.
> 
> Had a couple of hypos first few days but still trying to work out the right basal and that's despite reducing the basal by 6 units compared to what I was injecting for levimer.


Well done Shanko ! Good luck with getting it sorted to you. Things will only improve


----------



## grainger

Hey all - I've been offered a pump and I keep putting it off... but you lot all rave about it so should I change my mind?

My biggest concerns are: 
- Having something attached to me all the time (especially with a climbing v active toddler who regularly knees/elbows me in the stomach for example), plus sleeping I'm a wriggler etc. 
- What if it goes wrong? isn't that more dangerous? 

Opinions very welcome  Thanks in advance


----------



## Annette

grainger said:


> Hey all - I've been offered a pump and I keep putting it off... but you lot all rave about it so should I change my mind?
> 
> My biggest concerns are:
> - Having something attached to me all the time (especially with a climbing v active toddler who regularly knees/elbows me in the stomach for example), plus sleeping I'm a wriggler etc.
> - What if it goes wrong? isn't that more dangerous?
> 
> Opinions very welcome  Thanks in advance


Hi Grainger - on the sleeping side - I am also a wriggler. On the few occasions I have just let it loose in the bed like some people manage, it was hanging out the side of the bed after about 20 mins. I have found the trick for me is to wear it on a lanyard (I got mine with the pump) round my neck. its loose enough to 'follow' me - if I turn over, it is pulled along with me, but there's enough slack that it lies out the side of me if I'm on my front so I'm lying on top of it. (which would happen if I clipped it to my jamas.)
With regards to the actions of a toddler - you'd probably be best trying to keep it under your clothing at all times to reduce the chance of them hooking a fist or foot through the tubing loop and tugging it out! So wearing it in a pocket might not work. but there are plenty of ways you can do that - on a clip inside your waistband instead of out side, in a spibelt type thing under your clothing, hanging from your bra, that sort of thing. If they do knee/elbow it, it wouldnt hurt it - they are amazingly robust items!
If it goes wrong, you have less time before blood sugars go very high - as there is no 'background' (basal) insulin in your system to carry you along - the fast acting acts as a constant basal insulin instead. So yes, it could be more dangerous, if you dont check yourself. But by less time, I mean a few hours before sugars start to rise, and a few more hours before they get well high. So as long as you are testing on a regular basis - at least several times a day, preferably more like 5-7, then you'll pick up on a problem before it gets to the danger point.

I would say it has made my life so much easier, that I would always advocate getting a pump. But how about asking if your team if they have a dummy pump you can wear for a few days/weeks - to get used to the idea of carrying something round? Trust me, you do get used to it really fast - days for some people, weeks for others. It took me about 3 weeks before I was totally at home with having the pump, and probably 6 months before I totally trusted it, but now, I love it and wouldnt return it for the world.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HOBIE

grainger said:


> Hey all - I've been offered a pump and I keep putting it off... but you lot all rave about it so should I change my mind?
> 
> My biggest concerns are:
> - Having something attached to me all the time (especially with a climbing v active toddler who regularly knees/elbows me in the stomach for example), plus sleeping I'm a wriggler etc.
> - What if it goes wrong? isn't that more dangerous?
> 
> Opinions very welcome  Thanks in advance


Grainger I would take there arms off at the shoulders ! & I mean it. If you get one you after a few weeks think why did I wait so long. A lot of people have very different lives & you can suit it to yourself. Miles more adaptable. They ARE the future !  Good luck


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just an update on this for me.  Saw the consultant at the clinic last week and she said I'm on the list for a pump.  She couldn't give any idea of timescales as the waiting list was quite long apparently but I'll keep in touch with my clinical nurse specialist to see what is happening.


----------



## HOBIE

Really good luck Matt. I know it would suit you . You with your good facts & figures & exercise. Keep at them !.


----------



## Radders

That's great news! I hope it happens soon. You are the ideal person for a pump.


----------



## SB2015

Good news Matt.  It will make your cycling a lot easier to manage.  Life just becomes more flexible (once you have done the work of getting it set up for your needs).


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Really good luck Matt. I know it would suit you . You with your good facts & figures & exercise. Keep at them !.





Radders said:


> That's great news! I hope it happens soon. You are the ideal person for a pump.





SB2015 said:


> Good news Matt.  It will make your cycling a lot easier to manage.  Life just becomes more flexible (once you have done the work of getting it set up for your needs).



Thanks all.  I hope so too as I must admit currently it's one of those times when I'm struggling a bit.  The consultant is swapping my basal and putting me on Tresiba - the request should be at the GP's this coming week.  As always when starting a new insulin there will be adjustments to make in the initial stages but hopefully I will see some improvements.  However, longer term I'm sure a pump would be the best option.


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks all.  I hope so too as I must admit currently it's one of those times when I'm struggling a bit.  The consultant is swapping my basal and putting me on Tresiba - the request should be at the GP's this coming week.  As always when starting a new insulin there will be adjustments to make in the initial stages but hopefully I will see some improvements.  However, longer term I'm sure a pump would be the best option.


Hi Matt

I know I have times when i would just like to 'get off the diabetes bus' but it is not an option.  Your support on here has helped me on many occasions.  

I hope that the new insulin helps and pleased that you know that there will be a time of adjustment.  We are not robots which just makes life with diabetes unpredictable at times.  That is where the pump will make life a lot easier if you are able to get one.


----------



## Julian Hands

Fab Forum here and although a type 1 diabetic for over 40 years I've only just discovered it?
I saw my doctor 4 weeks ago and went to an assessment clinic with 3 consultants on Monday.After presenting all my results and advising the problems I'm having with cycling to work and the problems im having even though I was also able to prove by my Basal Rate fasts that I have good control without exercise, they were all in agreement atht I was an ideal candidate for a pump and wish to have me on a pump ASAP with my enthusiasm and motivation to gain good control.
I've been presented three options (Animus Vibe, Accucheck Combo & Minimed 640g)and currently like the Minimed 640g with the smart guard technology.
Is Smartguard a standard feature or do I require special cannulas to have this option?
Are the over 2 pumps also a worthy consideration when I have multiple activities/cycle events that would also require basal rate profile changes?


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Julian. well done for being active (best). I am on my 2nd Medtronic pump now & like them. I have just climbed Scar fell pike & put my basal down to 1 & 2 %. Had nearly perfect bg 7 that's after more than 50yrs of T1. I really do love my Pump !  Good luck


----------



## Northerner

Hi Julian, welcome the the forum  Might be best to post your question as a separate thread, as it is more likely to get responses  I can't advise on pumps as I've never had one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Julian Hands said:


> Is Smartguard a standard feature or do I require special cannulas to have this option?


Smartguard only works if you are using cgm.


----------



## HOBIE

Pumper_Sue said:


> Smartguard only works if you are using cgm.


At least Medtronic have this feature if you want to use it Ps.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HOBIE said:


> At least Medtronic have this feature if you want to use it Ps.


And if you don't then it's makes the pump no different than the other CGM compatible pump


----------



## HOBIE

Pumper_Sue said:


> And if you don't then it's makes the pump no different than the other CGM compatible pump


It stops insulin Sue ! Not like other pumps.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HOBIE said:


> It stops insulin Sue ! Not like other pumps.


It only works if you use the CGM, so if you *DO NOT* use cgm  then it is no use what so ever. Which is what Julian was enquiring about.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

@Julian Hands As others have mentioned, you would almost certainly need to purchase the transmitter and sensors to allow the SmartGuard function (it is very rare for adults to get access to full-time CGM on the NHS at the moment - though you should ask your clinic!)

Transmitter costs £500 and is warrantied to last 12 months.
Each sensor costs approx £50 and lasts 6 days. Some users find they can re-start their sensors and stretch them up to maybe 12 days.

Not cheap as you can see! Generally speaking CGM is going to set you back £1500-3000 a year.


----------



## Julian Hands

Thanks for all your responses and info on CGM.
I'm sure this technology will come down in price at some point and I'm also certain that the manufacturers are robbing us blind in its infancy.
Does anyone know if a Tandem T-Slim is yet approved in the UK and available via the NHS?


----------



## HOBIE

Pumper_Sue said:


> It only works if you use the CGM, so if you *DO NOT* use cgm  then it is no use what so ever. Which is what Julian was enquiring about.


No other pump STOPS insulin Sue !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HOBIE said:


> No other pump STOPS insulin Sue !


The pump only stops insulin if you use the CGM. If you can not afford or are not provided with the CGM then the smartguard can not work.

If you want to nit pick regarding pumps stopping delivery they all have the potential to do that if they break or you have a blocked cannula.


----------



## SB2015

Hi Julian

I wasn't given a choice for my first pump, and had and Accu Chek Combo.  I am now happy to stick with that.  I know that I could never afford the CGM so I am not worried about the compatibility of that.  Whichever one you choose I hope that you find the pump helps you.  I would never want to be without one.

After reading feedback on here I have purchased a Libre reader and sensor.  A lot cheaper than CGM at about £50 for 14 days and £50 for the reader, (and not available on NhS) but it does record your BG every 1 minute so you get a view of the ups and downs of BG.  Every time you scan your sensor it tells you yr current reading as well as the direction of travel for your glucose level.  That is the bit I find brilliant.


----------



## HOBIE

SB2015 said:


> Hi Julian
> 
> I wasn't given a choice for my first pump, and had and Accu Chek Combo.  I am now happy to stick with that.  I know that I could never afford the CGM so I am not worried about the compatibility of that.  Whichever one you choose I hope that you find the pump helps you.  I would never want to be without one.
> 
> After reading feedback on here I have purchased a Libre reader and sensor.  A lot cheaper than CGM at about £50 for 14 days and £50 for the reader, (and not available on NhS) but it does record your BG every 1 minute so you get a view of the ups and downs of BG.  Every time you scan your sensor it tells you yr current reading as well as the direction of travel for your glucose level.  That is the bit I find brilliant.


So true SB. They give you lots of info.


----------



## HOBIE

I really do  (LOVE MY PUMP )


----------



## Radders

After more than 8 years I'm still in love with mine too!


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> After more than 8 years I'm still in love with mine too!


So much more in tune with what ever you are doing are they not ?


----------



## HOBIE

Still still do


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> After more than 8 years I'm still in love with mine too!


Well done Radders !


----------



## HOBIE

Happy with my new Medtronic 640 !   Nothing s perfect but some good features & lots of buttons to push to suit yourself


----------



## HOBIE

So adaptable !


----------



## HOBIE

I really really miss 4 injections a day from being 3.  Joke !


----------



## HOBIE

Happy with new 640g from Medtronic


----------



## grainger

I've only had mine 3 months but I love mine too!


----------



## HOBIE

grainger said:


> I've only had mine 3 months but I love mine too!


Superb Grainger ! Once they are "Tuned" to the individual they are good.


----------



## HOBIE

Medtrronic are very good.  I know the full team now. Down load stuff on inter twit & info there


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> It is so so adaptable. Reduced bolus when super active not like the injection you had x hours ago. Nothing perfect but having T1 is hard work at times  The staff at Medtronic are ex.


Nice people at Medtronic


----------



## HOBIE

I still still do !.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I've got to choose (out of 4) which one I'm having in a couple of weeks. On what I've read so far I'm currently thinking either the 640G or the Animas Vibe.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I've got to choose (out of 4) which one I'm having in a couple of weeks. On what I've read so far I'm currently thinking either the 640G or the Animas Vibe.


Good luck Matt. I know you will like which ever !


----------



## SB2015

I suspect that you will enjoy using whichever one you choose.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ohitsnicola

Matt Cycle said:


> I've got to choose (out of 4) which one I'm having in a couple of weeks. On what I've read so far I'm currently thinking either the 640G or the Animas Vibe.


What are your options?? I have the 640!


----------



## Matt Cycle

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> What are your options?? I have the 640!



640G, Animas Vibe, Cellnovo (it appears to be a bit like the Omnipod) and the Accuchek(s) - think it's the Insight and Combo - so it's actually a choice of 5 in total.  The DSN told me this on the phone and I had to scribble it down quickly!  What do you think of the 640?  This will be my first pump so I haven't got any sort of comparison.


----------



## ohitsnicola

Matt Cycle said:


> 640G, Animas Vibe, Cellnovo (it appears to be a bit like the Omnipod) and the Accuchek(s) - think it's the Insight and Combo - so it's actually a choice of 5 in total.  The DSN told me this on the phone and I had to scribble it down quickly!  What do you think of the 640?  This will be my first pump so I haven't got any sort of comparison.


My first pump was the AccuChek combo....I liked the fact that it was basically all controlled by the BG meter...however I just didn't really get on with it, so stopped using the pump for about a month until I saw a new and better consultant and she got me the 640G....I do like it and it is a bit more advanced....I think? But I am having problems with my cannula's at the moment, but I think that is down to me! I haven't heard of the Cellnovo...I'd love an Omnipod though!


----------



## Matt Cycle

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> My first pump was the AccuChek combo....I liked the fact that it was basically all controlled by the BG meter...however I just didn't really get on with it, so stopped using the pump for about a month until I saw a new and better consultant and she got me the 640G....I do like it and it is a bit more advanced....I think? But I am having problems with my cannula's at the moment, but I think that is down to me! I haven't heard of the Cellnovo...I'd love an Omnipod though!



The Cellnovo is a patch pump like the Omnipod  (website below).  I do like the idea of it and the Cellnovo has some nice features but I'd need to see it close up .  I haven't made a decision so will keep reading and then see what they're all like at first hand, ask questions and see what the reps have to say on the day. 

http://www2.cellnovo.com/


----------



## ohitsnicola

Matt Cycle said:


> The Cellnovo is a patch pump like the Omnipod  (website below).  I do like the idea of it and the Cellnovo has some nice features but I'd need to see it close up .  I haven't made a decision so will keep reading and then see what they're all like at first hand, ask questions and see what the reps have to say on the day.
> 
> http://www2.cellnovo.com/


I had a quick look, but will look properly soon! Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck BP in choosing


----------



## HOBIE

Been busy this morning at work & now hopefully finished for a few days. OFF for a couple of days ! Temp basal on !  A bit extra insulin for a few hours.


----------



## Carys

Maryanne29 said:


> Me too Hobie. Life is certainly easier. I remember being told there was a lot of hard work with a pump but really there isn't any 'hard work', just some adjusting. But it is all worth it just to feel so well. And I like the Accu-Chek staff!


Quick question: why do you like your pump so much?


----------



## trophywench

I'll kick the answers off Carys - because my BG control is so much more finely tuned to my body's actual requirements - and no long acting basal insulin yet known to man can match that cos my body (exactly the same as everyone else's) is UNIQUE in what it needs!


----------



## Copepod

Carys said:


> Quick question: why do you like your pump so much?


Very good question Carys. I'm not a pump user, and wouldn't qualify under NICE guidelines. However, I follow threads like this with interest.


----------



## HOBIE

Can you imagine growing up from being 3yrs old & not being able to have a bag of crisps or anything without sticking pins in yourself ?  Now its a couple of pushes of buttons & whatever tastes better. I love also to MISS meals without any problems. If I go out on my peddle bike a temp basal is good & normally don't have to have a bag of goodies for a hypo. Once they are "Tuned" to you they are great. Tomorrow I am in my 51yr of T1, still full time self-employed. I could go on & on Carys


----------



## HOBIE

Ask me if I like injections ?


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> That was one of my main fighting points in getting a pump. Bad absorb of insulin (4 injecs a day from 3). Have not had that with pump.  48yrs & still going strong  Fingers x ed


Now more than 51 years of T1 & on my 3rd Medtronic pump. So adaptable.


----------



## Ditto

I don't know what a pump is, but it sounds good, glad you like it.


----------



## HOBIE

Ditto said:


> I don't know what a pump is, but it sounds good, glad you like it.


An insulin pump gives insulin 24hrs a day. You can set it to what you are doing. If say you where on a plane for 5hrs you can adjust the basal rate %. If you where going for a strenuous exercise put temp basal on. Much better


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'd love a pump but it's a big NO! from the hospital at the moment 
How did you all manage to get one? What do I need to do? Any tips?


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'd love a pump but it's a big NO! from the hospital at the moment
> How did you all manage to get one? What do I need to do? Any tips?


Hi Lucy you have to work at it. Talk with your Dsn & consultant. They are the future & cheaper for NHS long term. Good luck


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

HOBIE said:


> Hi Lucy you have to work at it. Talk with your Dsn & consultant. They are the future & cheaper for NHS long term. Good luck



Thank you, I agree and I will keep badgering them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucy - have a look at INPUT, they can answer our questions about who qualifies for pump funding and where to find pump-friendly clinics near you.


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thank you, I agree and I will keep badgering them


Keep at them !


----------



## Carla Potter

Hi all, Just thought I'd jump on this thread. 
I am on the waiting list for a pump in Wiltshire, after attending the intro to pumps last month!  I was told I could have one as soon as August, but with family weddings and a holiday abroad in September I thought that would be too much for me to take on.  (I would want a good few months at home to get into a good routine before going abroad. 
Reading your comments has helped reassure me that choosing to go on a pump is the best option for me, I am a little nervous to say the least! Thank you


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi @Carla Potter, you will be fine all the worry is known as the fear of the unknown. We all went through it when we started to pump and we all survived  Make sure you buy the book pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon)


----------



## Carla Potter

Hi @Pumper_Sue,  thank you for your message  I will definitely buy the book, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HOBIE

Carla Potter said:


> Hi all, Just thought I'd jump on this thread.
> I am on the waiting list for a pump in Wiltshire, after attending the intro to pumps last month!  I was told I could have one as soon as August, but with family weddings and a holiday abroad in September I thought that would be too much for me to take on.  (I would want a good few months at home to get into a good routine before going abroad.
> Reading your comments has helped reassure me that choosing to go on a pump is the best option for me, I am a little nervous to say the least! Thank you


Hi Carla. I really really do love my pump. Pls ask if you want to know something about ya nu pump. Good luck


----------



## HOBIE

Have been asked to give a talk to NHS staff about Pumps. I have been having some good results recently. They are so adaptable as we all are so different.


----------



## Radders

HOBIE said:


> Have been asked to give a talk to NHS staff about Pumps. I have been having some good results recently. They are so adaptable as we all are so different.


Hi Hobie, interested to know who's asked you and why? Just curious.


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> Hi Hobie, interested to know who's asked you and why? Just curious.


Some important folk in NHS, I volunteer regularly to talk to Drs, Nurses & Chemists. They learn from someone who has been in nearly every hosp in the area. I am also a "Patient Leader" trained by NHS. Thks Radders. I still Love my Pump !


----------



## Radders

HOBIE said:


> Some important folk in NHS, I volunteer regularly to talk to Drs, Nurses & Chemists. They learn from someone who has been in nearly every hosp in the area. I am also a "Patient Leader" trained by NHS. Thks Radders. I still Love my Pump !


That sounds like a really good idea! Did they give you any training?


----------



## HOBIE

It is a great way for patients to have staff on there side. Voice North is a brilliant force of research here in the North East. Lots of volunteers involved but really good for the community. ( I had 8wks of training as a "Patient Leader" all volunteer stuff)


----------



## jusme

Well done Hobie, it is good to know there are people like you about.

I love my pump as well.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE

jusme said:


> Well done Hobie, it is good to know there are people like you about.
> 
> I love my pump as well.
> 
> jusme


Thank YOU so much jusme. Life is for LIVING & I have talked to children & parents who are newly diagnosed.


----------



## HOBIE

Carla Potter said:


> Hi all, Just thought I'd jump on this thread.
> I am on the waiting list for a pump in Wiltshire, after attending the intro to pumps last month!  I was told I could have one as soon as August, but with family weddings and a holiday abroad in September I thought that would be too much for me to take on.  (I would want a good few months at home to get into a good routine before going abroad.
> Reading your comments has helped reassure me that choosing to go on a pump is the best option for me, I am a little nervous to say the least! Thank you


Any news Carla ?


----------



## Carla Potter

HOBIE said:


> Any news Carla ?


Hi Hobie,
Yes, I have news. Sorry for the delay in responding!
I have been given a start date of the 24th of October for using my pump with Saline and then actually starting my pump on the 1st November. However, I have seen today that Johnson&Johnson are exiting the insulin pump market and I am meant to be receiving an Animas pump. My DSN is going to contact me on Monday to let me know if I will still be getting an Animas (they are still supporting the pumps in the UK whilst they are still in use) or if they will start using a different pump in the Bath area. If they choose to use a different pump my start dates will possibly change.
So some good news and some not so. Will keep you updated
Thanks for the message, have a good weekend!
Carla


----------



## HOBIE

Carla Potter said:


> Hi Hobie,
> Yes, I have news. Sorry for the delay in responding!
> I have been given a start date of the 24th of October for using my pump with Saline and then actually starting my pump on the 1st November. However, I have seen today that Johnson&Johnson are exiting the insulin pump market and I am meant to be receiving an Animas pump. My DSN is going to contact me on Monday to let me know if I will still be getting an Animas (they are still supporting the pumps in the UK whilst they are still in use) or if they will start using a different pump in the Bath area. If they choose to use a different pump my start dates will possibly change.
> So some good news and some not so. Will keep you updated
> Thanks for the message, have a good weekend!
> Carla


Very good news Carla. My fingers are crossed for you & you adjust well.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Wish I had a pump years ago


I posted this in 2014 & I still feel the same. Double MAD


----------



## Carla Potter

HOBIE said:


> Very good news Carla. My fingers are crossed for you & you adjust well.


Hello,
I have been given new dates of the 29th November and 5th December to start the Medtronic 640G pump.  RUH have decided to not go with the Animas pump anymore.


----------



## HOBIE

Carla Potter said:


> Hello,
> I have been given new dates of the 29th November and 5th December to start the Medtronic 640G pump.  RUH have decided to not go with the Animas pump anymore.


Good stuff Carla.


----------



## HOBIE

Carla Potter said:


> Hello,
> I have been given new dates of the 29th November and 5th December to start the Medtronic 640G pump.  RUH have decided to not go with the Animas pump anymore.


Please keep us informed how its going


----------



## Maryanne29

Hi, I'm still here and still loving my pump - more and more as time goes on.


----------



## HOBIE

Maryanne29 said:


> Hi, I'm still here and still loving my pump - more and more as time goes on.


Well done Maryanne29


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> It is a great way for patients to have staff on there side. Voice North is a brilliant force of research here in the North East. Lots of volunteers involved but really good for the community. ( I had 8wks of training as a "Patient Leader" all volunteer stuff)


Have been up to Newcastle uni today volunteering. Enjoyed


----------



## HOBIE

At Hartlepool marina tomorrow morning with Drwf. For there 7th North East meeting. I gave a talk to them a couple of years ago. More than 200 diabetics (Good bunch of people)


----------



## HOBIE

Was at Hartlepool Marina yesterday & met some really nice people. We got a low carb dinner from the excellent organisers DRWF. It was the 7th NE meet with some good speakers from Hartlepool NHS. Lots of info.


----------



## HOBIE

A busy weekend so want an easy week at work (I should not have said that should I ?)


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> A busy weekend so want an easy week at work (I should not have said that should I ?)


Hard day but got job finished.


----------



## Maryanne29

Hi, I need to change my pump because the hospital say it’s out of warranty. I am currently using the Accuchek,Insight and apart from the handset being bulky and slow it’s good. I can now choose between the Animas Vibe, the Medtronic Paradigm or 640G or the Accuckek Combo or Insight. I wouldn’t go back to the Combo as I don’t want to be filling cartridges again but what do people think about the others?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I really like the MM640G, but have not used the Vibe. You would have to fill cartridges for both of them though.


----------



## HOBIE

I like my Medtronic 640 too Maryanne. The next from Medtronic will be superb The 740. An artificial Pancreas ? I think a very big waiting list


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

The next from Medtronic is the MM670 Hobie. I think the 720 is the larger Veo with the 300u reservoir. All the 6 series can hold either 180 or 300u.


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The next from Medtronic is the MM670 Hobie. I think the 720 is the larger Veo with the 300u reservoir. All the 6 series can hold either 180 or 300u.


 Pump Geek alert!!!


----------



## Carla Potter

HOBIE said:


> Please keep us informed how its going


Tomorrow is the day I start pumping with saline for 6 days, then insulin next Tuesday. Getting a bit nervous now after 17 almost 18 years of injecting. Eek!


----------



## HOBIE

Superb Carla ! New toy for Xmas . If you were not nervous you are not right in the head ?  If you are like me I thought WHY have I not had one of these years ago. Really good luck on swapping over


----------



## Northerner

Carla Potter said:


> Tomorrow is the day I start pumping with saline for 6 days, then insulin next Tuesday. Getting a bit nervous now after 17 almost 18 years of injecting. Eek!


Wishing you success Carla!


----------



## Carla Potter

Thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Good luck with the transition Carla. Don't be surprised if you have a few "WHAT ON EARTH AM I DOING" moments in the early months too. One member here (@trophywench) always says it felt quite a lot like getting diagnosed all over again. But stick with it - and the benefits will soon outweigh any wobbles and uncertainty you feel at the beginning.


----------



## trophywench

I still say it Mike!  First couple of weeks it was great - initial euphoria getting it, no doubt.  After that - 3 maybe 4 weeks I was ready to chuck it in the bin then took myself in hand again - refusing help even from someone who really did know all about it cos she'd had one for years! - and gave myself a right talking to!  I'll be damned if I'll let a bit of plastic with some silicon chips and a few algorithms beat ME!!  So stop being pathetic and just get ON with it, Madam!!  (Oh God, I was really turning into my mother - they always reckon you do, don't they? Buggrit!)  (But I was spared the clip round the ear and the withering looks, at least)  Sigh .....

Of course - it didn't beat me!  LOL

I hated the fact I couldn't 'just do ...' whatever cos everything was so very different from everything I was so used to it was habit.  Well - we have to form new habits - and it's just as addictive as any other habits, in the finish!


----------



## HOBIE

I still do "Love my pump"


----------



## HOBIE

Down to 3 bg at dinner time but a couple pushes of buttons & back to work . I must be working to hard


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's been a week for me now on the pump and already loving it.  I've set up another profile, used TBR's and a dual wave.  It's our works xmas meal on Friday at the same French restaurant we went to last year - I'm already thinking it will be easier this year but I'll see how I get on with it.  Hopefully if the weather's okay will be able to give it a run out on the bike this weekend using a TBR during and after.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> It's been a week for me now on the pump and already loving it.  I've set up another profile, used TBR's and a dual wave.  It's our works xmas meal on Friday at the same French restaurant we went to last year - I'm already thinking it will be easier this year but I'll see how I get on with it.  Hopefully if the weather's okay will be able to give it a run out on the bike this weekend using a TBR during and after.


Enjoy !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

HOBIE said:


> Down to 3 bg at dinner time but a couple pushes of buttons & back to work . I must be working to hard



I hope you took fast acting carbs as well as suspending insulin on your pump Hobie. 3.0mmol/L affects brain function, so my feeling is a TBR alone wouldn't have acted anything like fast enough to allow you to continue to work safely - particularly in a hazardous workplace like yours


----------



## HOBIE

I did not go on my Triple ext ladders after everyday !  & as not playing with Live electricory. Was lifting floorboards for the re-wire I have just started.


----------



## HOBIE

I still still do  "Love my Pump"  (a couple of pushes of buttons)


----------



## HOBIE

Not doing much this weekend & temp Basal on. for a hour or two. 5.4 at lunch time


----------



## HOBIE

No lunch today because trying to get job finished but still have to go in in morning. Much more adaptable than the insulin injected into yourself .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

If basal insulin is properly adjusted on MDI missing meals is perfectly fine Hobie.


----------



## Mossy99

Had my pump for 3 months (Animas Vibe) and my HBA1C has improved from 8.2 to 7.5. Have my next hospital appointment in April and hoping it will be down to 6.5
Having a dexcom has made the drop easier but love the flexibility the pump has brought.


----------



## trophywench

Yep - and it's that freedom the flexibility brings that all of us love - Dexcom or not!


----------



## HOBIE

I am normally very active but have been in hosp for about 8 days. Temp basal on with near perfect BG. (that was the leased of my worries )


----------



## HOBIE

Not been at work & very good BG


----------



## HOBIE

So adaptable. & yes I really do still "Love my Pump"


----------



## HOBIE

Site change tonight but every 2/3 days is better than 3/4 times a day ?  52yrs this June, Ask me if I like injections


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> It is so so adaptable. Reduced bolus when super active not like the injection you had x hours ago. Nothing perfect but having T1 is hard work at times  The staff at Medtronic are ex.


Still Still Do


----------



## HOBIE

Not doing much today so put  a Temp Basal on. So adaptable . 5.5 at tea time


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I have finally been referred to the 'pump Consultant' by my DSN. Awaiting an appointment, keep your fingers crossed for me guys


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I have finally been referred to the 'pump Consultant' by my DSN. Awaiting an appointment, keep your fingers crossed for me guys


Keeping everything crossed!  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the appointment


----------



## HOBIE

Good news Lucy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Fingers crossed for a smooth and speedy pump switchover Lucy


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Site change tonight but every 2/3 days is better than 3/4 times a day ?  52yrs this June, Ask me if I like injections


Very close to Party Time ? & yes I really still do LOVE MY PUMP


----------



## DrRogerRam

(History is 53 years T1 MDI Fiasp & Abasaglar Libré & Low-Carb 5.8% 40 mmol/mol variable exercise Doctor of Psychotherapy Practice & Derby County, Rams, supporter to explain username). Browsing this thread since fed up with nocturnal & other hypos. Fancy the Cellnovo Pump for its flexibility altho' more research to do yet-next step is RDV with my doctor. 'Tis done-tomorrow at mid-day ❤.


----------



## Northerner

DrRogerRam said:


> (History is 53 years T1 MDI Fiasp & Abasaglar Libré & Low-Carb 5.8% 40 mmol/mol variable exercise Doctor of Psychotherapy Practice & Derby County, Rams, supporter to explain username). Browsing this thread since fed up with nocturnal & other hypos. Fancy the Cellnovo Pump for its flexibility altho' more research to do yet-next step is RDV with my doctor. 'Tis done-tomorrow at mid-day ❤.


Hi @DrRogerRam, welcome to the forum  I hope the appointment brings good news for you


----------



## HOBIE

Welcome DrR Ram from a T1 for nearly the same time as you. Good luck with them hypos. A pump is so adaptable when its "tuned" to you


----------



## HOBIE

Its 3.30 & just had time for my lunch. Lovely warm day BG fine.    (A Couple of pushes of buttons)


----------



## Sprogladite

Been on my pump since 15th May and today so far having my first 'entirely in target' day since I started!  We are almost there with tweaking rates and ratios I think  loving the lack of leg stabbing going on haha!


----------



## HOBIE

Leg stabbing . In 52yrs I have had a bit of that. That's what keeps us alive but ? Pumps R good !


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've got my appointment with 'pump' Consultant on 28 June


----------



## HOBIE

Very good Lucy ! Pleased 4u & good luck


----------



## HOBIE

Tell your Consultant that someone you know has been T1 for 52years this June. With the help of NHS & a pump


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I doubt he'll be interested! 
It is very hard to get a pump now.


----------



## HOBIE

Was on test last night with CGM & "Smart Guard" worked when it was suppose too.


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've got my appointment with 'pump' Consultant on 28 June


Not long now Lucy. Good luck


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've got my appointment with 'pump' Consultant on 28 June


Let us know how it goes please Lucy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

@HOBIE Consultant has agreed to put me forward for pump!!  I've got a pre-pump workshop on 10th August and in the meantime am tweaking my bgs so I will meet the criteria 
Thank you all for your support


----------



## HOBIE

Good 4u !  Its like a new lease of life . So adaptable in all kinds of days, Active or taking it easy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Actually @HOBIE the Consultant asked me if I knew anyone on a pump, and I thought of you and your love for your pump and relayed how you, and all over pumpers, rave about them. He absolutely agreed and said if he had his way all people with type 1 should have the option of going on a pump if they wanted to. A nice change from the no, no and no brigade!


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Actually @HOBIE the Consultant asked me if I knew anyone on a pump, and I thought of you and your love for your pump and relayed how you, and all over pumpers, rave about them. He absolutely agreed and said if he had his way all people with type 1 should have the option of going on a pump if they wanted to. A nice change from the no, no and no brigade!


Your Consultant seems to be a GOOD type.


----------



## HOBIE

Life would be so much more easy with people who understood what its like being T1.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Just giving this post a run out again. I really really would not go back to MDI if I can help it. Nothings perfect but its the best at moment


Still still Love My Pump


----------



## HOBIE

Amberzak said:


> I cannot wait to get my pump. My meeting with consultant is end of this month.


Hope you are ok Amberzak


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've had my pre-pump assessment course, fingers crossed nearly there


----------



## AJLang

I love my pump too. I don’t think I would have survived the gastroparesis if it wasn’t for the pump and that’s no exaggeration.


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've had my pre-pump assessment course, fingers crossed nearly there


Really really good luck Lucy & pls keep us informed


----------



## HOBIE

AJLang said:


> I love my pump too. I don’t think I would have survived the gastroparesis if it wasn’t for the pump and that’s no exaggeration.


Pump take away a little bit stress & do make things easier but good luck AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Hobie


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> I Still love it    4000 wild horses would struggle to get it off me


I posted this in 2015 & still think that way


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm starting pumping on 8th October, hope I love my pump as much as everyone on here


----------



## HOBIE

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm starting pumping on 8th October, hope I love my pump as much as everyone on here


Good 4 you Lucy


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> That was one of my main fighting points in getting a pump. Bad absorb of insulin (4 injecs a day from 3). Have not had that with pump.  48yrs & still going strong  Fingers x ed


This was Nov 2014 & I still Love it


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm officially 'pumped up'


----------



## grovesy

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Sprogladite

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm officially 'pumped up'


Yay! Hope all goes smoothly  x


----------



## HOBIE

Go 4 it Lucy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

HOBIE said:


> Go 4 it Lucy



Loving it so far


----------



## HOBIE

Since being T1 in the year England WON the World Cup. I still really "Love My Pump". Miles better than Injecting.


----------



## HOBIE

Tech is miles better these days with Libres & testers


----------



## grandma

Hi long time since I have been on well time for a new pump any iders would be helpful thisAviva Insight is driving me mad that slow was thinking about the MINIMED 670G ant thought also been told that they are asking for funding for the Libre Freestyle for me but I know that there is one that goes with the Medtronic pump and it is avable on Nhs


----------



## HOBIE

Hello Grandma. Really good to here from you ! Hope you are ok cos I have been in hosp. Miles better now but Intensive Care is strange place to be. Care was amazing but not good for your head.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry to hear you’ve not been well @HOBIE - hope you are on the mend now. 

@grandma different areas are offering either the MM640G or the MM670G depending on local training (the 670 is quite new still!)

Either will work with an integrated CGM, though they use different kit as the MM670 uses a newer transmitter/sensor combo. While it is theoretically possible to get sensors for the Medtronic pumps on the NHS, the guidance criteria are really strict, and it is actually quite unlikely. You would most likely need to self-fund which would cost approx £2500 per year. 

Either can be used without sensors, of course, though you don’t get the semi-automation of insulin delivery that sensors allow.


----------



## HOBIE

Is there 2 grandmas ?. I know the grandma from the Lakes ?


----------



## HOBIE

2 grandmas ?  soon there will be a Southerner & a Northerner ?


----------



## HOBIE

So Adaptable no matter what you are doing.


----------



## HOBIE

A happy post ?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Still loving my pump


----------



## HOBIE

Am seeing the Medtronic rep & Specialist Nurse on thurs. So have downloaded my pump info to them.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> I Still love it    4000 wild horses would struggle to get it off me


I was talking to Newcastle uni students this week. Chemists, Engineers etc & I told them the biggest fella in N/c would struggle to pinch it off me .


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Wish I had a pump years ago


Do not think what life would be like now with 4 injections a day . Its still hard work but miles better


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Would never go back.  Once you get the hang of pumps. Miles better


----------



## HOBIE

Was telling the Nurses at a local uni. I was on 4 inj a day since being 3. EH ! Really really like my Pump


----------



## jusme

Hobie I am back on my 640g and it is far better that 4 needles a day.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff jusme ! I am pleased too


----------



## HOBIE

Busy day today. Work then uni till 8. A couple of pushes of buttons & bg in hand


----------



## HOBIE

Been to see my DSN this morning & going to get my feet checked tomorrow. I will JUMP out of the chair when she tickles my feet


----------



## HOBIE

Been to get my feet check done today & got a gold star off nurse. Been T1 since being 3yrs old. I always wear trainers & take care of feet.


----------



## Snazzy dazzy

I am thinking of having a pump? Diagnosed 28th December 2018. Please advise?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snazzy dazzy said:


> I am thinking of having a pump? Diagnosed 28th December 2018. Please advise?



Lots of pump users on the forum. Have you asked your clinic about the possibility of pump therapy for you and whether you qualify under NICE guidance?

Might be worth starting a thread if you have any particular questions?


----------



## Snazzy dazzy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lots of pump users on the forum. Have you asked your clinic about the possibility of pump therapy for you and whether you qualify under NICE guidance?
> 
> Might be worth starting a thread if you have any particular questions?


Hello I am so new to having this diabetes. What is NICE??


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Snazzy dazzy said:


> I am thinking of having a pump? Diagnosed 28th December 2018. Please advise?




Have a look here www.inputdiabetes.org.uk


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Snazzy dazzy said:


> Hello I am so new to having this diabetes. What is NICE??



www.nice.org.uk


----------



## HOBIE

Go 4 it Dazzy. When you have had a week or Two on one you will think why have I not done it earlier. Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snazzy dazzy said:


> Hello I am so new to having this diabetes. What is NICE??



NICE is the independent body which examines health research and attempts to ensure that NHS money is spent wisely on the things that make the most difference to the people that need them (so you can have things as long as they work well, and you can expensive things as long as they work *really* well).

They have developed criteria under which an insulin pump must be funded by the NHS (TA 151).

This is what the guidance says:
Continuous subcutaneous insulin infusion (CSII or 'insulin pump') therapy is recommended as a treatment option for adults and children 12 years and older with type 1 diabetes mellitus provided that:


attempts to achieve target haemoglobin A1c (HbA1c) levels with multiple daily injections (MDIs) result in the person experiencing disabling hypoglycaemia. For the purpose of this guidance, disabling hypoglycaemia is defined as the repeated and unpredictable occurrence of hypoglycaemia that results in persistent anxiety about recurrence and is associated with a significant adverse effect on quality of life 

or


HbA1c levels have remained high (that is, at 8.5% [69 mmol/mol] or above) on MDI therapy (including, if appropriate, the use of long-acting insulin analogues) despite a high level of care.

As @Lucy Honeychurch has suggested INPUT will be able to help you understand the guidance and get access to a pump if you struggle


----------



## HOBIE

Snazzy dazzy said:


> Hello I am so new to having this diabetes. What is NICE??


Pls let us know how you get on SD


----------



## Snazzy dazzy

Hello Hobie, I am new to this site apparently a pump is more complex as the consultant said today. Is he right?


----------



## Snazzy dazzy

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Have a look here www.inputdiabetes.org.uk


It won’t allow me to click on the link you sent me?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

If you Google it hopefully that will work.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Snazzy dazzy said:


> It won’t allow me to click on the link you sent me?





Lucy Honeychurch said:


> If you Google it hopefully that will work.



I think the old INPUT website has been decommissioned now.

They kept it running for a while when they merged with JDRF, but I think they've now transitioned over to here: https://jdrf.org.uk/information-support/treatments-technologies/


----------



## SB2015

Snazzy dazzy said:


> Hello Hobie, I am new to this site apparently a pump is more complex as the consultant said today. Is he right?


Hi Snazzy 

Good to have you on the forum, and I hope that you find it useful.
Using a pump is more complex than the multiple daily injections (MDI) but most who switch find that additional work involved in matching it to your own needs is well worth the effort as it often improves your control and gives you more flexibility.  For example 

There is an hourly basal rate that you can adjust hour by hour.  I found that on MDI it was difficult to get good levels in the morning without hyping in the night.  But with the pump I was able to reduce my insulin in the early hours and now my Libre show a nice gentle wobble overnight rather than the peaks and troughs that I had before

I am able to turn my basal insulin down at any time so it helps me adapt to unplanned activities whereas in MDI I needed to know what I was giong Otto be diong for the day at 8:00 am or rely on extra carbs or additional corrections.

I can’t understand go on for ages about the benefits of pumping.  You have to be willing to monitor closely what is happening and ready for any failures, with back up injections, but for me it is definitely worth it.  As @everydayupsanddowns  has pointed you to there is a wealth of info available, but don’t be afraid to ask any questions that you have about this on here.  No questions are co sidered silly and there is plenty of help available.


----------



## HOBIE

I still still do Love my pump .


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Some nice replies from some very nice people  If Medtronic got together with Freestyle   WOW !


That would be Good ?


----------

